# Oiling shell



## karleyreed (Nov 26, 2012)

Does any1 put any sort of oil or anything on their torts shell?


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 26, 2012)

I use vita shell every 2 weeks to every month.


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 26, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> I use vita shell every 2 weeks to every month.



What's that? Where can I get it? I heard baby oil is ok?


----------



## Tortus (Nov 26, 2012)

After hearing a negative review regarding vita shell on Amazon due to the wax (they sounded like they knew what they were talking about...), I've since bought 100% organic argan nut oil. This stuff:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HR609G/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It's high in vitamin E and very absorbent. It's used for hair, skin, and nails in humans. I put one little drop on my tort's shell and smeared it around, and it looked like glass! My brother asked me why the tortoise was wet and I told him it's the oil. lol. It's still shiny after 5 days and I haven't added any more.

100% argan oil (without any additives) is more expensive than vita shell, but if it's healthier without having to worry about scrubbing off wax build-up as I've heard here, I think it's worth it. One drop goes a long way.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would imagine if you overuse vita shell it would cause a build up. If used improperly. I myself have never had a problem with it. I do not like to put oils on my sulcata. She is out in the sun every day. As with everything..everyone has their likes and dislikes...


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this the same thing?


----------



## Tortus (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally think vita shell is just a gimmick thrown out there for turtle and tort owners. It's made by tetra and cheap, so people will go with it even though there may be better things out there NOT specifically marketed for tortoise owners. 

This little $25 bottle of argan oil will last me a long, long time and it's 100% natural. As of now I stand by it. I think I'll even use it on myself.


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this the same thing?


Is the picture showing??


----------



## Tortus (Nov 26, 2012)

karleyreed said:


> Is this the same thing?
> 
> 
> Is the picture showing??





Yes Karley, that appears to be it. 100% cold pressed argan oil. 

Don't ask me about all that metric mumbo jumbo. I'm 'merican. LOL

I'm not really sure what they mean by "carrier" oil, but the description seems to be the same thing.


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 26, 2012)

Tortus said:


> Yes Karley, that appears to be it. 100% cold pressed argan oil.
> 
> Don't ask me about all that metric mumbo jumbo. I'm 'merican. LOL
> 
> I'm not really sure what they mean by "carrier" oil, but the description seems to be the same thing.



Thanks. And dont worry, us British tend to put unnecessary words in things lol. It's reasonably cheap so why not give it a bash!


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 26, 2012)

I used a little coconut oil on my russian. It worked great.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm of the school that thinks tortoises don't need topicals to be happy and healthy. If the tortoise looks dirty to me, I just scrub him with a brush and water.


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 26, 2012)

jeninak907 said:


> I used a little coconut oil on my russian. It worked great.



I only have done it this one time, just to see what she would look like. I don't plan on doing it any more, but it did bring out her colors more. She looks so pretty.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 27, 2012)

The humidity is getting lower and lower here in my city as the temperature rises more. And it's hard to keep it outside and increase humidity at the same time. I would need tons of water just to make it happen. I see my aldabra skin tends to shed so I would use baby oil once every one to two weeks on the shell and skin especially around his head and neck, just to keep it more moisturized. So far it helps and I see that if I don't reapply it for more than two weeks then the skin is getting dryer and dryer and starting to shed again. Sometime I would use wheat oil for the higher content of vitamin E. 

I try to remove the excess oil on the shell with water and a mild brush before I reapply it.


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 28, 2012)

i use vita shell on my Russians and leopard. once a month for the leopard because she's young and her shell is healthy. but one of my Russians has a dry shell and its a bit cracked underneath, so i put it on him twice a month. i even massage it into their legs and neck, anywhere soft basically lol.

to be honest, no one liked it at first, but now they all sprawl out their legs and close their eyes, its great bonding  and its great because if i ever need to touch their legs or neck, they will let me.


----------

